# Expedia run around...need corporate phone number



## jmatias (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi,

We have a cruise booked with Expedia but we are getting the run around from them.  

Does anyone have a corporate phone # ?  

This is the first time we have had such a problem and we are getting no where with customer service.  They even had the audacity to blame us, another cruise company and the cruise line for their error.

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2006)

You could try this.  I found it on the Expedia website.

To Reach the Expedia Headquarters: 
Mailing address
3150 139th Ave SE
Bellevue, WA 98005
Main switchboard: 425-679-7200


----------



## jmatias (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Luanne,

I just found that number too and will give it a try.

Thanks,
Jen


----------

